# I-phone charging when it is off ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Does my I-phone keep on charging after I turn my I-phone off, if it is still plugged in to a.c. ? Presuming it is not fully charged already.


Thanks.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

It will, but you have to power it down after you plug it in.


----------



## Colche (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes it will keep on charging. You might want to remove when it's full though to save energy!


----------



## VektaFrenzy (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello,

Turning the device off when it is charged is a good idea, it will safe the energy needed so the battery will be filled faster, and also avoid the device from overheating (in case if you will leave it for long time like couple hours, eg. sleeping). But remember that you can't turn alarm on when it is off, or receive data like SMS, IM, and etc.

Turning off the device while it is charged from computer or laptop via USB is the best way since they give less power than on the outlet.

Thanks.


----------

